# Newbie - Upgrade thoughts on in ceiling MTX Blueprint CD820C



## m0nsters (Oct 29, 2016)

Moved into home w/ MTX Blueprint CD820C on 4 corners. I've installed a higher end Marantz receiver w/ a powered subwoofer. While thise speakers sound good, I'd like to know if there would be a noticeable difference by an upgrade. The room is around 22x28 foot but then is open into another fairly large area. All around usage, TV/Movies/Music, typically don't listen at any extreme volumes.

While it sounds good, it's not one of those sounds where you have the, "wow, that's nice" thought in your head.

Thoughts on replacements to these 8" in ceiling speakers or not worth it?

Thank you


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Thats easy .. The ELURA Blue Label would be a quantum leap in sound quality .... Been installing them for the last 6 months on various jobs ... absolutely fantastic sound .... If you cant afford the Blue Label , get the Red Label....


----------



## m0nsters (Oct 29, 2016)

Thanks, it looks like Elura can only be procured via a installer?


----------

